
“Fork Me on GitLab” Ribbons (GDPR Compliant) - sbhn
https://gitlab.com/seanwasere/fork-me-on-gitlab
======
cpmouter
Those colour combinations are simply awful. It's like they were designed by a
university professor.

~~~
yorwba
It's just HTML, you could use any color you want. I'm curious why you
specifically call out university professors as people of average design skill,
though.

~~~
cpmouter
Hmm, should've specified better. It reminds me of those webpages professors
have in the website of the university, for which they write the HTML
themselves, and they always use Times New Roman with some horrible colour
scheme, heh

------
AluminiumPoint
Whats with the GDPR compliant thing? This seems disingenuous.

~~~
arendtio
Probably just a joke as everybody seems to be a bit insecure these days about
what is GDPR compliant and what is not.

------
oldcynic
At least Github doesn't need JS to show a readme.

------
unfunco
Shouldn't the L in GitLab in the images be capitalised?

~~~
n0ric
Looks like it is capitalized in the HTML snippets, it just doesn't reflect in
the example images.

------
g105b
Please can someone help me understand how placing a link on a webpage got to
page 1 on hacker news?

~~~
guessmyname
Adding to what @jarfil said, it is also Saturday.

Many non-relevant stories show up in the front page of HN during the weekend
because many people disconnect from the website to stay with their families or
whatever. Many of these missing upvotes/downvotes are also the ones that make
up the self-moderation that the website is known for. Don't think too much
about it, the GitHub + Microsoft thing is just in the air nowadays, anything
that teases the acquisition will sparkle a reaction from the community, today
that reaction translates into upvotes of this type of links.

